# system scan



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

is there a software or an online site that allows me to scan my computer to see detailed specs that are in my computer and the brand of the hardware im using?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I like the Everest, but am giving you a couple:

Everest

PCWizard


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

thanks! 
i'll try it out

do these let you know the socket compatibility and stuff ?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

They let you know about everything.


----------

